# vz oder inschriftenkunde



## el-basti (11. März 2009)

moin moin ihr buffeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mal ne brenende frage....


und zwar weiß ich nicht was ich als 2ten beruf nehmen soll...also als 1sten hab ich kräuterkunde(will sammeln und als Stack verkaufen)


und als 2ten schwanke ich zwischen inschriften und Verz.....

bei vz denk ich mir das ich gutes geld machen könnt durch enzaubern von Sachen, aber bei inschriftenkunde weiß ich halt nich ob man da gut geld machen kann...


danke für die tipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der basti


----------



## Dêaman (11. März 2009)

moin,
also ich persönlich habe auch vor kurzem inschrifte hochgezogen und naja bin relativ zufrieden,
wenn du vorhast vz hoch zu ziehen solltest du eine ganze menge gold am start haben den das wird nicht billig...

inschrifte war auch nicht wirklich billig aber da ich auch KK als 2. beruf habe hab ich mir einfach die sachen in der scherbenwelt und nordend selber zusammengefarmt , also vondemher war es doch recht günstig zu skillen.

es kommt halt auch drauf an auf was du selber wert legst, willst du die imba schulter vz haben (bekommst bei skill 400 inschrifte) oder willst du dir deine ringe verzaubern durch verzauberkunst?

mit inschrifte kannst du halt sehr gut gold verdienen durch die kartenforschung da kann es halt schonmal sein das du 1 karte für bis zu 2 k gold los wirst....


----------



## Mäuserich (13. März 2009)

Inschriften-Kunde empfinde ich persönlich als einen der schlechtesten Berufe und habe es sehr bereut ihn zu skillen.

Die Boni durch Inschriften und Verzauberung heben sich etwa auf: Inschriften-Schulter-Verz. ist zwar sehr mächtig, da aber auch eine normale drauf kann relativiert sich das, die Ring-Verzauberungen sind nicht so krass aber da sonst nichts drauf kann gleichwertig mit dem Schulter-Enchant.

Glyphen verkaufen sich nicht gut, da im Gegensatz zu Gems und Verzauberungen die man ja mit jedem item neu braucht sie nur ein mal eingesetzt werden und mit Dual-Spec werden auch die regelmässigen Umspeccer als Kunden grösstenteils wegfallen.

Mit Verzauberungskunst Geld zu machen ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert: ich habe lange Zeit gegen freiwilliges TG meine Dienste angeboten und bekam sehr oft nur 1-5 g und nicht selten gar nichts, 10-15 g war für die meisten immer die Obergrenze (einzelne Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Selbst Verzauberungen die nicht grad an jeder Ecke zu finden sind (Mungo / Scharfrichter) lockerten den Leuten selten den Geldbeutel (teilweise habe ich gesehen wie die 2 Stunden nach einem ders kann gesucht haben und als ich mcih dann zum umloggen erbamt habe gabs 5 g  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Also habe ich mir angewöhnt von Anfang an einen Preis festzulegen "du willst Mungo? 35 g + Mats!" und ab da klappte es auch mit dem Geldverdienen ^^ Ausserdem kosten Verzauberungen viel Geld und man wechselt ja häufiger mal das Equip und das will immer neu verzaubert werden, als Selbstverzauberer sparst du dir 1. viel Rennerei und 2. viel Geld!

Meine Empfelung geht ganz klar zu Verzauberungskunst, wenn du einen Bergbau-Twink hast würde ich auch mal über Juwelier nachdenken, guter Bonus und kann man später viel Geld mit machen!


----------



## Dark Guardian (13. März 2009)

Ich rate dir zu Inschriftenkunde.

Mit VZ bleibst du ewig arm. Da du kein Schneider bist, hast du keinen Beruf der dir VZ Mats liefert. D.h. alles was du an Items bekommst wird entzaubert - und das wird sehr eng werden (5er Inis Random, wie viel kriegt man da schon raus 2-3 Items wenns hoch kommt). 

Wenn du dann auch noch VZ Mats verkaufen willst wird es richtig eng. Denn du bekommst wenig davon, verkaufst die Hälfte und brauchst viel zum skillen.

Mit VZ machst du erst gut Geld wenn du die BC Verzauberungen kannst, oder seltene wie Kreuzfahrer oder Lebensdiebstahl aus der alten Welt. Ab BC fangen auf unserem Realm die Verzauberungen im AH bei ca. 20g an.

Alternative wäre das deine Gilde dir massig grünes Zeug sponsort zum skillen. 

Ansonsten eben Inschriftenkunde:
- du farmst die Mats selber
Hast Kräuterkunde. Mats die du nicht mehr brauchst kannst du immernoch teuer verkloppen oder in gute Glyphen umwandeln und teuer verticken. Wer will schon 20x im AH Armschiene - Schwache Ausdauer haben? Abgesehen davon das die Pergamente auch bezahlt sein wollen.

- du kannst früh begehrte Glyphen
Durch die schwache Inschriftenforschung kann es sein das du sehr früh Glyphen wie z.B. Pinguin, Unendlicher Atem, langsamer Fall etc. kannst die ziemlich begehrt sind. Auch beim skillen stellst du häufig 10-15 Glyphen einer Art her, und wenn du es geschickt anstellst genau die gefragten Z.B. Glyphe Hervorrufung für Magier, welche bei uns auf dem Server für ca. 40g regelmäßig weg geht. 

Sicher fallen die Preise auch mal, aber im Regelfall stabilisieren sie sich bei den begehrten Glyphen. Welche Glyphen das sind findest du sehr leicht in den Klassenforen hier heraus. 

Sollten dir mal Mats zum skillen fehlen, farmen sich Kräuter immernoch leichter als grüne Gegenstände. Von Pergamenten für Verzauberer, und später hochstufigen Schriftrollen will ich gar nicht erst reden. 

Mein Tipp geht klar zu Inschriften. Habe bsiher mit diversen Chars, Kürschnern, Bergbau, Kräuter, Schneider, LEderer, Alchemie, Verzaubekrunst, Ingenieur und Inschriftenkunde ausprobiert. Mit der Inschriftenkunde hatte ich während dem LEveln immernochd as meiste Gold (auf Level 30. ca. 600g, Epic-Mount mit 60 war mir sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------

